
The Wiki-Hacker Strikes Again - nickb
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/07/19/security-hackers-internet-tech-cx_ag_0719wikiwatcher.html
======
sh1mmer
I love the Forbes.com interstitial. It's so awesome with Flash blocked. The
way you have to wait for it to redirect because there isn't a link rocks too.

